# I keep getting this Error: "No Response from Controller"



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

ive been using the same laptop for years and the same cable. so i just got VagCom again, plugged it into my car, tested the com port, saved it, and then went to "engine", it goes through those 10 seconds or so where it looks for your ECU # and all that stuff....but it doesnt fill in those lines with any info....it just says "No Response from Controller"

this makes me very sad









any idea?
thanks so much!!!







beer:


_Modified by 5inchMAF at 12:29 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: I keep getting this Error: "No Response from Controller" (5inchMAF)*

You have the key turned in the ignition right? Not trying to be a dick, just making sure. I had this problem the other day scanning a car. The OBD 2 port was just hanging in the foot well so I thought it was messed up, then I forgot to crack the key in the ignition, ooops.
Typically you get no response from controller when you looking for a controller that the car is not equipped with or one that is not responding.
Have you tried your scanner in another car?
Do you get the yellow and green lights on the cable?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i hope it was on







im going to try it again just to be sure...but im 99999999% sure








any other ideas?


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

are you getting LED lights?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjm0852* »_are you getting LED lights? 


LEDs?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

What version of VAG-COM are you using?
What version of Windows are you using?
What type of interface hardware are you using and where did you get it from?
What does *VCDS > Options > Test* say?


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_What version of VAG-COM are you using?
*409. ive had it FOR YEARS now!!! i need to get the newer version. im sure its a free upgrade*
What version of Windows are you using?
*XP*
What type of interface hardware are you using and where did you get it from?
*
ive tried it with both my roos tech cable (which is kind of finicky) and a generic cable. 
*
What does *VCDS > Options > Test* say?

*What id VCDS? im not an advanced vagcom user. ive never had any issues before. usually i just open vagcom, plug in the cable to the OBDII port, then click on "Engine 1" and then it loads my info and i pick i block to log.... everytime i click on "engine" it takes a while trying to do whatever it is doing rright before the cars info comes up in those fields at the top left. it keeps saying some various stuff, then it will say "try 2", then more words keep changing, and then it will say "try 3", then after 10 second more it will say "try 4" and then it gives up and that let box pops up and says "ERROR: No Response From Controller"
*






_Modified by 5inchMAF at 5:19 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

VCDS is the new name for VAG-COM. What does VAG-COM say when you click the options button and then click test?


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

What type of interface hardware are you using and where did you get it from?
For example, this is a very poor picture of a old Key-com interface.
What does yours say?









VCDS is Vag-Com. 
Open VCDS, Options, Test. If you are using a 3rd party (Dumb) interface, this is not the place for support.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dana vw tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dana vw tech* »_









VCDS is Vag-Com. 
Open VCDS, Options, Test. 

this picture is exactly what mine looks like. i bought it from ross-tech YEARS ago!!! dont worrym im not asking about issues with some junk ebay stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
when i go to Options, i click on test, then a little window pops and says something like (but not exactly) " Serial [something] Found! Com Port OK" or something like this (this isnt what it says, but it is close). so i click on "Save" and it takes me back to the main screen, where i click on 01 Engine....
then it takes forever trying to do whatever it does right before it fills in all those blanks with my cars ECU info and such, then after a second i get that same little pop up window that says "No Response from Controller"















No many hoow many times i go to where it says "test" and test it (it always says it tested OK), the next time i go to Engine, to try to do some logging i just get the same Error Message that says "No Response from Controller"


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

If you bought it from us, call us -- from in front of your PC, connected to a car so we can help you in real-time.
-Uwe-


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

i never have time to call during the day because im always working during your business hours...

can anyone think of any reasons why i keep getting this same message? its so frustrating, as i really need to use my vagcom


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (5inchMAF)*

What you don't get a lunch break?
What EXACTLY does VAG-COM say when you do Options -> Test?
Have you tried some other module that you're sure exists in your car besides 01-Engine?
What kind of car is this, exactly?
Key on, but engine not running. Is the check engine light on?
-Uwe-


----------



## Bryar (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Uwe)*

I seem to be having the same problem. My CEL came on last week and I've wanted a VAG-COM cable for a while so I bought a new HEX-USB+CAN cable directly from Ross-Tech($349







). By the time I tried to scan for faults the CEL cleared on its own







but I am unable to connect to the 01-Engine module, I am able to connect to all other applicable modules. The car is a 2005 Audi A4 1.8tQ, the key is in the on position and the engine not running. I'm running Windows XP and VCDS version 805.4.
Port Test








Loopback Test








LED Test








When I start an AutoScan it gets hung up on this screen
















After waiting 10 minutes I clicked "Done, Go Back" and the AutoScan skipped the 01-Engine Module and completed the scan








If I try and connect to the 01-Engine module via the "Select Control Module" I get this sequence of screens








quickly followed by








and finally "No Response From Controller!"








If I try and open the "OBD-II Functions" I get








And finally if I run the "Control Module Finder" the 01-Engine module is found but I still cannot access it.








I have tried 3 times today to connect to the 01-Engine all with the same result. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks, Stephen


_Modified by Bryar at 1:28 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im getting most of the same stuff you are... like where it says "Trying Address 01" (then 02, 03 04, etc.) for like 5 minutes. the test on mine says "Port Status OK" also.
this is so frustrating


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*

Been here?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_2.html#2.5
-Uwe-


----------



## Bryar (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Uwe)*

Good news, mine is good to go







. I went through that list and did as much as I could but all it ended up being was my usb ports. I had tried two of them before posting my problem. I guess I shouldn't have been so quick to give up because the third usb port is the only one the cable works with. I can now connect to all modules and no longer receive excessive comm errors from airbag and OBD.
Thanks and good luck 5inchMAF.


----------



## Clingan1991 (Jun 18, 2020)

mine is doing the same except it wont pop up nothing about my car.


----------

